# Pakistani homers



## qasid

My young pakistani homers


----------



## blongboy

cool how do they fly?


----------



## boneyrajan.k

wow.......awesome


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Very pretty birds! It's cool how almost all of them are red bars or yellow bars 

Are those Figuritas with them?


----------



## qasid

Blongboy:-
They fly in a team , in the pic these are not in best condition , u see their wings are not complete , now they are fully trained , they fly in a team and then they search for other team to mix , they mix then seprate then they fly back towards home , invisible time for my team is 2 hours , and the amazing thing is i give them signal which direction to go .

Maryof exeter;-
Thank for liking the birds , in pakistan we dont like blue bars they are the cheapest among red bars and yellow bars , and sorry i dont know the meaning of "Figuritas "..

Drboney:-
Thanks for ur compliment , i have more then 150 birds if u want to see then i can uploa dmore pics


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Yeah...it will be a great pleasure ,to see more PICS


----------



## MaryOfExeter

qasid said:


> Blongboy:-
> They fly in a team , in the pic these are not in best condition , u see their wings are not complete , now they are fully trained , they fly in a team and then they search for other team to mix , they mix then seprate then they fly back towards home , invisible time for my team is 2 hours , and the amazing thing is i give them signal which direction to go .
> 
> Maryof exeter;-
> Thank for liking the birds , in pakistan we dont like blue bars they are the cheapest among red bars and yellow bars , and sorry i dont know the meaning of "Figuritas "..
> 
> Drboney:-
> Thanks for ur compliment , i have more then 150 birds if u want to see then i can uploa dmore pics


Figuritas are the smallest pigeon breed. They look like the little white birds in your picture.


----------



## qasid

MaryOfExeter said:


> Figuritas are the smallest pigeon breed. They look like the little white birds in your picture.


Those whites are german Owls i have 6 breeding pairs and total 30 white german owls ....
I will share the whole family pic of 30 white owls soon...


----------



## qasid

*Pak Homers (UPDATED)*

experimental pair
White german owl + red bar homer
result = white homers


----------



## blongboy

so no homing toss?

cool...i would like to see how they do here in the US


----------



## Kayleb

First of all I'm so happy to see you here. And your pigeons are awesome. I really like your pictures and happy to see. Thanks for sharing with us. Hope, you'll share some more photos of your pigeon.


----------



## qasid

*some more pictures*


----------



## qasid

*thanks Kaylab*



Kayleb said:


> First of all I'm so happy to see you here. And your pigeons are awesome. I really like your pictures and happy to see. Thanks for sharing with us. Hope, you'll share some more photos of your pigeon.


but i m just thinking y u r happy to see me here..?? thats confusing and thanks for liking the birds..i dont have cam right now but i will upload latest pictures soon.

Result of Red bar + yellow bar​


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Love the recessive reds


----------



## qasid




----------



## scorpio31

*Nice*



qasid said:


>


Dear Qasid Pk AOA,

your all red n yellow racers are really looks very strong n beautiful. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

As always, very pretty birds  The lavender in the middle is especially beautiful.

Here are some matings you may want to look out for. It'll help you sex them right off the bat.

- Yellow cock with red or blue hen = All of the daughters will be yellow, and all of the sons will be red or blue

- Blue cock with red or yellow hen = All daughters will be blue, and all sons will be red


----------



## qasid

MaryOfExeter said:


> As always, very pretty birds  The lavender in the middle is especially beautiful.
> 
> Here are some matings you may want to look out for. It'll help you sex them right off the bat.
> 
> - Yellow cock with red or blue hen = All of the daughters will be yellow, and all of the sons will be red or blue
> 
> - Blue cock with red or yellow hen = All daughters will be blue, and all sons will be red


Maryofexeter thanks alot for ur mating tip..i never try yellow cock with blue hen, i try yellow cock with redbar and it gives yellow and silverbars,then i try silverbar with yellowbar..and in my loft there is no blue hen or cock..

i will upload latest pic soon just waiting for my digital cam and once again thanks for the tip 

Scorpio31;-
AOA and thank u too for ur words


----------



## qasid

*Yellowbar chick*


----------



## mur933

really really pretty birds.
where in Pakistan you are located?. I am happy to see that homers are getting common in Pakistan now.
just sent you a pm. 
I really like you red/silver and yellow collection they look pretty as well as strong birds,
i can see some Gola like white bars in your homers mixed up. are they crossed off homers also or regular gola pigeons?


----------



## qasid

mur933 said:


> really really pretty birds.
> where in Pakistan you are located?. I am happy to see that homers are getting common in Pakistan now.
> just sent you a pm.
> I really like you red/silver and yellow collection they look pretty as well as strong birds,
> i can see some Gola like white bars in your homers mixed up. are they crossed off homers also or regular gola pigeons?


those birds are pretty i also like them alot thats y i always tell them that dont get caught always come back home .....lol

u better know our game , my all yellowbars comes from redbars , thats the reason they are strong , difficult to get caught


I got all my yellowbars from redbars , beautifull but strong thats our need , u better know our game , i m savings all my yellowbars for my team (Tukri) , just want to see 100 yellowbars flying in the sky


----------



## sport14692

aww should i or shouldnt i, lol


----------



## qasid

*Black Homer*


----------



## qasid




----------



## MaryOfExeter

Pretty browns


----------



## qasid




----------



## gogo10131

I enjoyed the pics and you have some great birds keep it up


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Once again, very pretty!  I thought you said you didn't have any blues?


----------



## qasid

*Yes i dont have any blues , the few u saw in pics was given , now not any singal blue in my loft*


----------



## qasid

*WHite Figuritas*


----------



## blongboy

qasid said:


>


your black have a very strong eye color never seen it before on a homer..cool


----------



## MaryOfExeter

That's because white eyes (still pearl, but just mostly or all white rather than the white/gray/red you see in racers) don't occur in racers. They're in breeds like Exhibition Homers, Genuine Homers, and Bagdads, which is that I believe these are. Bagdads come in individual breeds/varieties, but they do home. Just not as well as racers.


----------



## qasid

i dont know y the pictures lost colors pls visit my youtube chanel and leave comments

http://www.youtube.com/user/qasidpk1


----------



## polo963

wow brother amazing birds
where do you live in pakistan
i used to live in karachi


----------



## qasid

*updated pics of some chicks*




















dear polo963 i lived in punjab , sargodha


----------



## qasid

*pics of my birds*


----------



## qasid

*some pics of young birds*


----------



## qasid

*pics of young birds*


----------



## qasid

*pics*


























please visit my youtube chanel and leave coments

http://www.youtube.com/user/qasidpk1


----------



## polo963

nice, thats about a train ride for a night away right?
how many birds do you have total?


----------



## qasid

polo963 said:


> nice, thats about a train ride for a night away right?
> how many birds do you have total?


sorry i dont understand ur first question , i have 40 breders pairs and total round about 50 , including 35 white german owls


----------



## polo963

o i was saying that the distance between karachi and sargodha is about a train ride away, right?


----------



## mur933

Hi there,
do you fly white Germen Owls? I thought they are just show pigeons.
I would be surprised if they fly with homers? 


qasid said:


> please visit my youtube chanel and leave coments
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/qasidpk1


----------



## qasid

Hi there,
do you fly white Germen Owls? I thought they are just show pigeons.
I would be surprised if they fly with homers? 

Yes dear i trained whites german with homers , and they are very smart birds with extra ordinary homing ability , very active and sprinters, i like their landing dive like a hawk

yes distance between karachi and sargodha is about a train ride away.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Owls and frills can fly just fine, if you let them. And any pigeons can follow homers if they get up in the air, and have the endurance to stay up the whole time.


----------



## george simon

MaryOfExeter said:


> Very pretty birds! It's cool how almost all of them are red bars or yellow bars
> 
> Are those Figuritas with them?


*BECKY ,Those are Italian Owls.and some realy show a very good frill.Years ago the Swiss crossed the ItalianOwls with homers and used them as message carriers between their towns and villages. I have made this cross also and they are a very neat bird. If you have the ENCYCLOPEDIA OF PIGEON BREEDS,you can find a picture on page 471.The homers pictured are very nice looking birds,and just happen to be the colors that I like.* GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I thought Italian Owls had horizontal tails?


----------



## JT

George,

Aren't these Tunisian owls?


----------



## mur933

Qasid,
I liked the clips that you posted on youtub. 
would be great if you make some clips of your birds flying, it would be so cool to see all those yellow and silvers flyin in a flock.


----------



## qasid

*some new pics of my birds*


----------



## qasid




----------



## PigeonVilla

Great looking birds you got there .


----------



## doveone52

Good shots! I think you have too many and I should take some off your hands!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Pretty birds  I see you have a Lahore!


----------



## qasid

MaryOfExeter said:


> Pretty birds  I see you have a Lahore!



*Mary:- ...i dont know where this lahore comes from , i saw him with my birds and i let him live here .they are very common in pakistan watch this video of lahore birds and big flock of lahores.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4FO4aC3Em8&feature=related

some nice coloured lahore pigeons view this too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVJH2-YpJbY&feature=related

*mur933 :-
In this season i m planing to make flock of 200 redbars + silverbars + yellowbars Only , right now i have aproxmt 120 young 

birds ,
I think watching flock of more then 200 silerbars + yellow bars in the sky will give me some pleasure *


*YOU CANT BCOZ I LIVED IN PAKISTAN  @ doverone52*


----------



## sreeshs

Fantastic flock, very neat and clean, healthy and muscular.

What is the general diet for the flyers ?


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Qasid i love ur birds......,are these homers developed from western homers or do it have a different ancestry ?


----------



## doveone52

I would love to see a video of these beauties flying! Hint, hint!


----------



## mur933

wow sounds like a very good plan to see this many silvers and yellows flyin in a flock..but yeah make some video clips for the flying birds that you have right now..it will be so fun to see all of these birds flying.




qasid said:


> *Mary:- ...i dont know where this lahore comes from , i saw him with my birds and i let him live here .they are very common in pakistan watch this video of lahore birds and big flock of lahores.*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4FO4aC3Em8&feature=related
> 
> some nice coloured lahore pigeons view this too
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVJH2-YpJbY&feature=related
> 
> *mur933 :-
> In this season i m planing to make flock of 200 redbars + silverbars + yellowbars Only , right now i have aproxmt 120 young
> 
> birds ,
> I think watching flock of more then 200 silerbars + yellow bars in the sky will give me some pleasure *
> 
> 
> *YOU CANT BCOZ I LIVED IN PAKISTAN  @ doverone52*


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Qasid....I am just curious to know,are these homers developed from western homers or do it have a different ancestry ?Whats their record distance so far ?


----------



## qasid

boneyrajan.k said:


> Qasid....I am just curious to know,are these homers developed from western homers or do it have a different ancestry ?Whats their record distance so far ?


*Dr.Boney 
some homers developed from western homers (blue bars) , Its cross breed of pakistani red bars and yellow bars with western blue bars..its month of MAY and temperature here is above 40 degree , and their training starts , Last winter the invisible time of my flock (70) birds is 2 hours to 2.30 hours , i havn't try to check the record distance of indivisual bird, but they can fly up to 2 hours in 40 degreetemperature so guess urself how much distance they can cover in 20 degree temperature , and keep in mind flying away from home and returning back towards home is totally different thing .

These young birds are not in peek muscular shape , they are in growing period and their muscules are right now 1/10 .u can see them in peek muscular shape after 6 months ,i will keep updating the pics.*


----------



## boneyrajan.k

qasid said:


> *Dr.Boney
> some homers developed from western homers (blue bars) , Its cross breed of pakistani red bars and yellow bars with western blue bars..its month of MAY and temperature here is above 40 degree , and their training starts , Last winter the invisible time of my flock (70) birds is 2 hours to 2.30 hours , i havn't try to check the record distance of indivisual bird, but they can fly up to 2 hours in 40 degreetemperature so guess urself how much distance they can cover in 20 degree temperature , and keep in mind flying away from home and returning back towards home is totally different thing .
> 
> These young birds are not in peek muscular shape , they are in growing period and their muscules are right now 1/10 .u can see them in peek muscular shape after 6 months ,i will keep updating the pics.*


Nice......great pics,excellent birds.......
I think,u should start tossing them,may be around 100 km-300 km away from home......so that u can breed the successful birds ,which comes back.Then your future young-ones will be more stronger genetically.All the best friend ,keep updating


----------



## RodSD

Beautiful looking birds. What do you feed them? It looks like you feed them smaller grains.


----------



## qasid

*General Diet*



RodSD said:


> Beautiful looking birds. What do you feed them? It looks like you feed them smaller grains.











Price = 0.82 $ per 1 kg​








Price = 0.35 $ per 1 kg​








Price = 0.70 $ per 1 kg​








Price = 0.35 $ per 1 kg​


----------



## Revolution Lofts

You have some beautiful birds brother. A lot of respect coming from Canada. keep up the good work!

Gurbir Brar


----------



## boneyrajan.k

qasid said:


> Price = 0.82 $ per 1 kg​


Whats this called ?


----------



## Revolution Lofts

I might be mistaken, but aren't those mustard seeds? I know pigeon fanciers feed them in India/Pakistan but I don't know if those are mustard seeds


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Even,i am thinking the same........looks very much like mustard


----------



## qasid

Gurbir said:


> You have some beautiful birds brother. A lot of respect coming from Canada. keep up the good work!
> 
> Gurbir Brar


Thanks alot gurbir

yes these are Black Mustard Seeds ( kali sarsoo )


----------



## qasid

*pictures of some birds*


----------



## blongboy

i see that black homer!! nice


----------



## Piggythepigeon

Those pigeons are lovely!


----------



## hamza syed

nice birds


----------



## hamza syed

i have question for u when u release these birds for feeding like above .. do u get feral (jungli kabootar) if u get what do u do because they make the whole group fly (for me it happens) ..


----------



## qasid

Dear hamza
yaha jungli kabuter to bohot kum hotay hain app lahore rehtay ho waha ziada hotay hain , hum apnay parindo ko eik fixed timing per bahir nikaltay hain ore us time woh khainch ( bhokay) hotay hain , seeti per lagaya hotay hain jub tuk setti na bajay yeh nae urtay , apni merzi say darr ker khud uray to wapisi per dana nahe milta , sari game danay ke hai , inhain us time tuk dana mut daloo jub tuk yeh app ke merzi say kam na kerain , apni merzi say khud jo bhe kerain inhain dana mut do , darr ker urray to foran he awaz day ker wapis bulao ore wapise per dana mut dalo , fixed timings per inhaian bahir nikalo ore jub yeh bahir hun to bhookay hun this the only way you can control them.
If you need any more info then send me PM.


----------



## hamza syed

app ka bhot bhot sukariya ...


----------



## thbaig1

aoa,
Qasid! great to see your birds.

where do you live? I live in Islamabad , if you nearby have a cup of tea with me


----------



## pigeonlover420

qasid said:


> Dear hamza
> yaha jungli kabuter to bohot kum hotay hain app lahore rehtay ho waha ziada hotay hain , hum apnay parindo ko eik fixed timing per bahir nikaltay hain ore us time woh khainch ( bhokay) hotay hain , seeti per lagaya hotay hain jub tuk setti na bajay yeh nae urtay , apni merzi say darr ker khud uray to wapisi per dana nahe milta , sari game danay ke hai , inhain us time tuk dana mut daloo jub tuk yeh app ke merzi say kam na kerain , apni merzi say khud jo bhe kerain inhain dana mut do , darr ker urray to foran he awaz day ker wapis bulao ore wapise per dana mut dalo , fixed timings per inhaian bahir nikalo ore jub yeh bahir hun to bhookay hun this the only way you can control them.
> If you need any more info then send me PM.




salam bhaii mana bhii ap gasa pigeons rakhnaa hain am from khushab now living in isb  mana apnaa porana kabootr khtm ker dia hain koi tips doo yaraa  inko whistle ( sitii) per kasa lagya or ager ya der ker orain to kia keronn


----------

